# www.HallowFX.com has launched a number of new projections for this season - incl. Vampires, Zombies, Pirates, Dragons



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## PRO5OHHO (Mar 7, 2021)

Bought the dragon - super awesome, thanks!

Also - I really enjoyed getting rick rolled by Frankenstein's Monster - ya jerks!


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

PRO5OHHO said:


> Bought the dragon - super awesome, thanks!


thanks a mill!! really appreciate the support and feedback!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

just bought the dragon too!


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

Malicious said:


> just bought the dragon too!


cheers! really appreciate it! its a hobby for my son and I so it means alot -thx!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Need a fire breathing dragon!


----------



## Smdoyle (Jul 11, 2018)

PRO5OHHO said:


> Bought the dragon - super awesome, thanks!
> 
> Also - I really enjoyed getting rick rolled by Frankenstein's Monster - ya jerks!


LOL - i saw a wreck it ralph sketch where they pretended it was a frozen trailer and then rickrolled with Ralph - so thought we'd give it a go - thanks for checking it out!


----------

